# Volvo station wagon w/ third row seating



## alana1980

Anyone have one of these? Do you use the third row seating for your little ones. Is it a pain? Do you feel unsafe having them in the back facing the back? I'm thinking about getting one, but a little nervous about being rear ended with a little one back there.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Peony

There are no child restraints (carseats or boosters) that can face backwards in a seat like that so that 3rd row can only be used for children that can pass the 5 step test and do not need to be in a booster anymore.

ETA: I noticed I was a little unclear. Child restraints are only designed to go on a forward facing seat, they are not tested on seats that rear face, hence the reason they can only be used on regular seats.


----------



## anabellee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
There are no child restraints (carseats or boosters) that can face backwards in a seat like that so that 3rd row can only be used for children that can pass the 5 step test and do not need to be in a booster anymore.

ETA: I noticed I was a little unclear. Child restraints are only designed to go on a forward facing seat, they are not tested on seats that rear face, hence the reason they can only be used on regular seats.

gtk!


----------



## an_aurora

Actually we don't know if they are tested and failed, or weren't tested at all. Either way, you can't do it.

I'd be ok with using it IF I had a kid who passed the 5 step test on it, had whiplash protection, and was under 80 pounds (the limit on those seats).


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

had one and it had a 65lb weight limit per seatbelt...it was a 1999...never used it because my big kid was too big and little kid too small


----------



## Jyotsna

I used to have a Volvo wagon with a third seat, and my understanding was that the third seat was intended to use with adults. I was told this by the Volvo dealership, and they told me there had been deaths of children where the station wagon had been involved in rear end crash. They said absolutely do not put any children back there. Nothing was said about the car seats, but it makes sense that no safety seat has been made for this type of seating.

However, as child, my parents wagon had a third seat too, and my brother and I LOVED riding in the back. My solution for my kids was to allow them to play in the third row before we started up on our trip, but to get them into the second row seats before we took off. I know kids love the idea of a backwards facing seat.

I own a Honda van now, so they can sit anywhere except the passenger seat up front. That's nice, as they play musical chairs often. : )


----------



## Mama2Rio

my first car was a volvo station wagon. my father removed the 3rd row because he didn't want any one sitting in it if there was an accident. my father is a mechanic and very car savvy. i would not let kids sit back there. mine was a model from the 80's, so i don't know how much things could have changed.


----------



## alana1980

thanks for all of the info.

i adore those cars so much. i'm pregnant with #3 and while i technically could put all three in a row, i can't stand when my two boys are sitting right next to each other. if they can reach each other, they torment each other during drives and it makes me miserable. i need to find something with a third row, but i don't want something as large as a minivan. i don't care for the mazda5's either.

any suggestions?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I'm glad you asked. I've been thinking about getting one, too. Or another wagon w/the rear facing third row seat (I think subaru?) I had a volvo I loved and am looking for a used car with the ability to occasionally transport four children if necessary.

My dad had a Ford Taurus? many years ago with a 3rd row seat like that and we used to fight about who got to sit back there. I think for older kids out of boosters/car seats it would be okay for occasional use. Of course a minivan or SUV is ideal, but I don't think safety experts completely frown on these wagons. You might search this over at car-seat.org I recall reading that they are obviously a no-no with carseats but that they weren't as awful as we imagine for older kids.

As for vehicles with a third row, we are happy with a Nissan Pathfinder but it's definitely bigger than a minivan. What about a Honda Pilot with a 3rd row? Not sure how they compare sizewize.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyotsna* 
I used to have a Volvo wagon with a third seat, and my understanding was that the third seat was intended to use with adults. I was told this by the Volvo dealership, and they told me there had been deaths of children where the station wagon had been involved in rear end crash. They said absolutely do not put any children back there. Nothing was said about the car seats, but it makes sense that no safety seat has been made for this type of seating.

This is absolutely untrue and I am appalled that the dealer lied to you! How awful!

Found a link to a 2005 manual: http://new.volvocars.com/ownersdocs/...0_04b.htm#pg67

Quote:

Auxiliary seat (option)
If all the seats are occupied, a rear-facing auxiliary seat in the cargo area can be used. This seat is designed for two children, each weighing between 50 - 88 lbs. (23 - 40 kg) with a total seat capacity of 176 lbs. (80 kg) and up to 55 inches (140 cm) in height.


----------



## hottmama

Yep, mine has a 50 lb. minimum. My son weighs 52 lbs. and fits in there well, it's obviously child sized. I use it when we need to transport more than 3 kids, for kids who meet the weight requirement. I feel pretty safe with it and read something saying that those seats are safe in Volvos specifically. I also use the built-in booster for carpooling with 6+ yr. olds.


----------



## an_aurora

I worried that the seatbelt wouldn't properly fit a 50-lb 6 year old child.


----------



## hottmama

I think a tall 80 lb. kid would not fit, but 50-60 lb. 6 and 7 yr. olds are perfect there. I could actually take a photo sometime.


----------



## rxwagon

Hello not a mom, just joined to add my thoughts.
I purchased a 2004 volvo v70 wagon last year purposely for the third row seat. We both hate minivans and suv's just use to much gas.

Before getting the car, I tried researching the safety of these seats as much as possible. I was really concerned with the fact that the seats were rear facing. There is not much testing in the industry regarding these seats or any third row seats since the incidence of a rear-facing/rear-ending fatal collision is very low. However, many car companies are adding stow-away 3rd row seats. I have sat and looked at many of these seats, the head rest and back of the seat are very close to the rear windshield/back of the car! Not only that, there is usually little to no leg room between the 2nd row and third row seats. In the unfortunate event of an accident involving the rear of the car, I feel safer knowing my child is closer to the c-pillar(still an integral part of the car's "safety cage") than the very rear of the car!

If you follow Volvo's safety parameters(50-80 lbs, can't remember height restrictions), there should not be any issues. These seats as well as the 3-point seatbelts are anchored to the car's frame. I would just be cautious about leaving any objects untethered in the rear while a child is sitting there.

My son, who's almost 5, loves it in the back on the rare occasion we do need to use the third row. The only thing is that I'm thinking of tinting the rear windshield so that headlights at night do not blind him, although he insists that they do not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## karne

We've had multiple Volvo wagons. here's the thing I always thought about in terms of being on the road w/kids in the 3rd seat: how would it be for us to experience being rear-ended and having kids that close to a crash? When you've got the kids strapped in, they're still pretty close to the back window. It made me uncomfortable enough to stop using the 3rd seat.


----------



## SophieAnn

FWIW, based on an 80 or 88lb. max for the rear-facing seat - that wouldn't even be an option in Canada if a booster seat cannot be safely used in the 3rd row.

By law, a child must be in a booster until 80 lbs. or 8 years old or 4'9" (whichever comes first). The law changed years ago. What if the US follows suit this year, or next year?

Have you looked into crossover vehicles? They have 3 rows of seating, all forward-facing so you could safely use a booster in the 3rd row.


----------



## alana1980

funny to see this thread back. i started it a year ago! we ended up with a honda odyssey. i don't think i could love a car more! so happy i ended up going with the mini van.


----------



## rxwagon

I'm glad you're enjoying the Odyssey. I was close to getting one myself but transmission issues and poor gas mileage scared me away, definitely one of the safest minivans out there.

Regarding the booster seat law, the third row seats are specifically designed for kids where the headrests and belts are positioned properly as if they were sitting on booster seats.

Accidents coming from any directions are scary and traumatic, however rear-end collisions only account for 4% of total accidents. I still think the second row is the safest for kids whether in a wagon, van, or suv.

On an interesting note :http://editorial.autos.msn.com/blogs...x?post=1732656

Oh and I apologize for bringing this thread back!


----------



## MJB

I agree, I think the third row would be perfectly legal since it is a seat intended for children and most laws say that kids have to be in a correctly used child seat-- it wouldn't be illegal for a 7 yr. old to be in a harnessed seat or vest instead of a booster so why would it be illegal for them to be in a car seat designed especially for 50-80 lb. kids?
I posted on this thread a while ago (as hottmama) but I used the seat again just a couple weeks ago. My son is now a 57 lb. 7 yr. old and he fits in there great. An adult would not fit in the seat, the headrest wouldn't be tall enough, the belt wouldn't fit right, and their legs would have nowhere to go.
We're looking for a new car now and I hate to give up that third row! I feel it is plenty safe, they are further away from the rear of the car than the third row in some SUVs and minivans. It's nice to have seating for 7 when needed without the terrible gas mileage of a minivan.


----------



## kducka1

*The 3rd row seat in a Volvo wagon (or likely any station wagon) is NOT safe even in a "minor" accident. * Our 2002 Volvo V70 was rear-ended last weekend and I am terrified to think of what would have happened if my kids had been in the 3rd row. The SUV that hit us was high enough that it completely cleared our bumper and pushed a good 18" into the passenger compartment (where the legs of a child would be). I call this a "minor" accident because no one was injured and no one's airbags even deployed. The car that his us was a relatively small SUV -- a 2012 VW Tiguan. The Tiguan hardly even came in contact with the steel frame of the VW, it just nosed through the hatchback (which is made of fiberglass and offers zero protection) and into the backseat.


----------



## AMum

The v70 is actually a Ford, that is, it was made after Ford bought out Volvo in 1999.

We drive a Volvo 960 1996. There is no way the Hatchback on our car is fiberglass, when the struts are broken, that door is super heavy. Our kids ride in the rear facing seat when they hit the right weight, 50lbs. They're really excited about it initially, but its actually pretty lonely. My kids are tall & thin, so middle dd was over 8 years old by the time she could finally ride back there. My youngest is really a skinny minny, so it'll be a while for her, she weighs just over 40lbs and rides in a Radian.

When ds was 8 he rode in the back across the country.

I will admit, that picture was alarming, but I know the original Volvo's are far safer than Ford's version.


----------



## Maedze

A 50 lb 8 year old is going to need a booster to position the belt correctly, and you cannot use a booster in a rear facing seat.


----------



## AMum

As it was stated up thread, these are booster seats, they're built in, just like the fold down one in the middle of the back seat. They are not regular/standard adult carseats.


----------



## Maedze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMum*
> 
> As it was stated up thread, these are booster seats, they're built in, just like the fold down one in the middle of the back seat. They are not regular/standard adult carseats.


Interesting, I have never had an opportunity to play with one of these before! That's pretty cool. Would it be too much to trouble you for a picture? Even a stock photo if you have access to one. I've done dozens of Volvos, (very popular out here) and I've never seen it.


----------



## kducka1

Whatever the old (pre-Ford) Volvo hatch is made of, it wasn't designed to take even a medium-sized SUV in the rear. The main and sometimes only thing between a rear-facing child and the grille of an SUV is glass. This is true in many cars, but might not obvious to those of us who purchase Volvos because they're "the safest car you can buy." (Mind you, I would buy a Volvo again--even one made by Ford--I just wouldn't put my kids in the 3rd row seat of one, and I worry about all of us driving amidst these much larger cars).


----------



## jes h

So, I hit 'quote' but I am using an I Pad, and it looks weird, so, sorry if it comes out goofy. I know this is an old thread, but thanks, kdicka for the pic. We had a 91 Volvo with the back third row for years. (It was great for hauling teenagers around in our youth ministry.). I guess I just trusted the overall safety of the Volvo, and it def. Wasn't fiberglass, the back door weighed a ton. However, I always worried about kids getting trapped if the latch malfunctioned, and I can see how a larger vehicle could go right into the back. We just gave it to a friend. I will be showing him your picture!


----------



## Suzie Jimenez

Was seriously considering buying a Volvo but after this pic...NO WAY. Paying more gas for an SUV is worth my childrens lives.


----------



## blessedwithboys

A picture speaks a thousand words!


----------



## pixelhugger

I registered just to respond to this.

First:

That is not a minor accident.

Second:

I'm pretty sure there are horrifying pictures of accidents where children were injured expressly BECAUSE they were forward facing. There are many aerospace engineers (not car buffs, car salesmen, or mechanics) who advocate aft facing airline seats because test data overwhelmingly indicate that the body can sustain MUCH greater impact forces when being pushed into the seat versus out of it. Thats why many army air transports orient the seat backwards. The ONLY reason we don't ride that way in commercial vehicles is consumer preference and convenience... NOT safety.

Third:

If the alternative is back row seating in a minivan or SUV, something nobody seems to question, I wonder how my kids would be affected by that same crash in our Honda Oddysey vs. our Volvo. True, the Volvo puts their feet closer to an oncoming vehicle, but the minivan puts their heads, necks, spines and organs considerably closer. Get a tape measure and compare the two. The rear seating in our van "feels" more normal but is 1) closer to the impact zone and 2) seems much more likely to injure the occupants in a frontal offset or nearly any other kind of accident since the kids would be projected forward (and their necks whipped forward at say 50MPH) vs. being pushed back into the seat.

Keep in mind that fragile babies and infants are mandated to ride rear facing for these same reasons. Just because the seat is in the "way-back" doesn't by definition make it any closer to harm than the 18" or so distance in the typical minivan or SUV.

Physics people. It looks scary because were not used to it but it seems to me no more dangerous than pretty much every single minivan or 3 row SUV you pass. Willing to be shown where I'm wrong, just sick of seeing the fear mongering whenever I come across these threads.

BTW, I am sorry to hear of that accident. Don't get me wrong, the pics are TERRIFYING!


----------



## DahliaRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelhugger*
> 
> I registered just to respond to this.
> 
> First:
> 
> That is not a minor accident.
> 
> Second:
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are horrifying pictures of accidents where children were injured expressly BECAUSE they were forward facing. There are many aerospace engineers (not car buffs, car salesmen, or mechanics) who advocate aft facing airline seats because test data overwhelmingly indicate that the body can sustain MUCH greater impact forces when being pushed into the seat versus out of it. Thats why many army air transports orient the seat backwards. The ONLY reason we don't ride that way in commercial vehicles is consumer preference and convenience... NOT safety.
> 
> Third:
> 
> If the alternative is back row seating in a minivan or SUV, something nobody seems to question, I wonder how my kids would be affected by that same crash in our Honda Oddysey vs. our Volvo. True, the Volvo puts their feet closer to an oncoming vehicle, but the minivan puts their heads, necks, spines and organs considerably closer. Get a tape measure and compare the two. The rear seating in our van "feels" more normal but is 1) closer to the impact zone and 2) seems much more likely to injure the occupants in a frontal offset or nearly any other kind of accident since the kids would be projected forward (and their necks whipped forward at say 50MPH) vs. being pushed back into the seat.
> 
> Keep in mind that fragile babies and infants are mandated to ride rear facing for these same reasons. Just because the seat is in the "way-back" doesn't by definition make it any closer to harm than the 18" or so distance in the typical minivan or SUV.
> 
> Physics people. It looks scary because were not used to it but it seems to me no more dangerous than pretty much every single minivan or 3 row SUV you pass. Willing to be shown where I'm wrong, just sick of seeing the fear mongering whenever I come across these threads.
> 
> BTW, I am sorry to hear of that accident. Don't get me wrong, the pics are TERRIFYING!


My concern with most rfing 3rd row seats in the trunks of wagons is the lack of head support. Measuring the back of my van (sienna) and my in-laws volvo (no 3rd row, but it was an option on their model) the distance is fairly similar to where the head it. The Sienna does have a decent sized trunk, however. Also, my child's head is higher up from the road then it would be in a wagon (so a hit by an SUV would be lower than their head would be especially compared to the trunk of a wagon). Additionally, the back of my child's head is completely "covered" by the back of the seat and headrest. In the 3rd row of a wagon there is nothing between the rear window and the face of a child sitting back there.


----------



## pixelhugger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> Also, my child's head is higher up from the road then it would be in a wagon (so a hit by an SUV would be lower than their head would be especially compared to the trunk of a wagon).


That's a fair point. And would extend to side impact as well.


----------



## SueGemmell

I also was rear-ended (Aug 29 2013) in my 2001 V70 - thankfully I was the only occupant. Kids in the third row would have been killed. I was hit by a raised up jeep with a winch on front - common in the Northwest. and a menace to passenger cars. Because of the great anti-whiplash design of the seats, I was fine - no pain or injury (surprisingly). But I want to get the word out that the third row is not safe when you live around trucks and SUVs.


----------



## ecrawmer

By saying that these third row rear facing seats are unsafe because of these pictures is a little unfair.

The same thing can happen in minivans if the impact is severe enough. The only way to really avoid car injuries is not to drive, but that's just not possible for most people. Terrible accidents do happen and in may instances are unavoidable. Personally, I've found that car based wagons drive better and in many ways can avoid potential accidents better than minivans. My family has both a wagon and a minivan and nothing beats the mini at hauling lots of stuff and people in comfort, but our wagon sure is better to drive.


----------



## agerber

*Volvo - 3rd row jumpseat (we love)*

Hi there. We've had a 2004 Volvo for 10 years and we LOVE the rear facing jump seats.
We've put our kids in there from the time they were out of a carseat and they've loved it. 
We've never worried about safety - Volvos are made well with safety at the forefront.

Our two boys LOVE that third row (their friends too) even now with our oldest son turning 10, 
and the car getting old, we don't want to part with our Volvo because of that wonderful 3rd row.
My husband and I don't want to buy into that SUV mentality - we love the lower profile of 
stationwagons and that we can throw our surfboards on the top.

We wish Volvo were still making that third seat - even if it faced forward.


----------

